# Ever calm



## Austin 419 (Oct 25, 2010)

Seen this stuff advertised on the outdoor channel. Wondering if anyone has given it a shot. It looks like a stick of deodorant. Supposed to make the deer feel more at home. Says they use natural scents from bedding areas or sumthin like that


----------



## reelsouthern1220 (Oct 25, 2010)

I saw the same advertisement..kind of an infomercial type deal. They made it look good, but i was wondering the same thing.


----------

